# AZCC #9/November ride



## Jarod24 (Oct 12, 2016)

AZ coaster club ride #9 Meeting up at 9:30 am Sunday Nov 6th. Head out a around 10 am. Head east towards down town Gilbert probably cruise past, go down to freestone park like last time and then come back and grab something to eat and drink in the downtown area. McQueen Baseball fields are in between Guadalupe and Elliot on McQueen/Mesa dr. East side of the street. Temps should be great!!! Hope to see a great turn out!!!! Ride vintage!!

Check out our Facebook page also!!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 12, 2016)

haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 12, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Sorry, I just tag everyone haha.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 12, 2016)

Haha thats ok. Im bummed im gonna be out of town for this one 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll be there. I think the wife will be at her national guard weekend.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 2, 2016)

Bump this up!!!!! This Sunday guys! Be there or be square! Should be super nice out!!!!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 5, 2016)

did you say where to meet?


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 5, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> did you say where to meet?




McQueen baseball fields, over on Mesa dr/McQueen and guadlupe area.  Where we have met before


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 6, 2016)

Some pics from today. Thanks for everyone that made it out! Good times!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 6, 2016)

@dougfisk


----------

